# Pro Wrestling



## Infight (Mar 31, 2003)

I know why the show of fighting like WWF is called Professional Wrestling, and the real MA fighters are called Amateur Wrestling?


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Mar 31, 2003)

I don't know, why are they called that?


----------



## ace (Apr 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Infight _
> *I know why the show of fighting like WWF is called Professional Wrestling, and the real MA fighters are called Amateur Wrestling? *



Pro's get Paid Amateur's do not.
Thats The Bottom Line,=-)


----------



## Elfan (Apr 4, 2003)

Exactly, profesional just means you get paid, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## westernwarrior (Apr 4, 2003)

Actually, it goes into some interesting history.  Wrestlers in the early 1900's had paid, professional fights. Wrestling was also adapted to sports for younger people, which was much more restrictive than the rough wrestling of the time. Sports being sports, a number of professional matches were faked, for betting purposes and to promote certain fighters. Eventually, worked fights on television made pro wrestling into what it is today. The sportive form of wrestling is what is taught in high schools and colleges today.


----------



## muayThaiPerson (Apr 4, 2003)

Shouldnt be pro wrestling but professional entertainment. That crap isnt wreslting


----------



## JDenz (Apr 7, 2003)

they are making a real pro wrestling league with modified freestlye rules here is the link to there site.  http://www.realprowrestling.com/


----------



## Cliarlaoch (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *Shouldnt be pro wrestling but professional entertainment. That crap isnt wreslting *



Well, yes and no. In some ways, it has elements of wrestling, like groundfighting and grappling. But it's also spectacle.

It is and it isn't pure wrestling. It has the elements of them, but its put on for show, it's choreographed, like a fight scene in a movie. So maybe it IS wrestling, to a degree (and some pro wrestlers are really GOOD grapplers in their own right... look at guys like Kurt Angle, Bret Hart, Chris Benoit, Stu Hart, Ken Shamrock, etc), even it is hokey as well.


----------



## ace (Apr 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by muayThaiPerson _
> *Shouldnt be pro wrestling but professional entertainment. That crap isnt wreslting *


Pro Wrestling is Awsome!!!!

:erg: :erg: :erg:


----------



## JDenz (Apr 23, 2003)

If you don't like Pro wrestling support Real Pro wrestling when it finally comes out.


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

apart from the MMA competitions is there money for real pro wrestling?????


----------



## JDenz (Apr 27, 2003)

click on the link it will tell you all about there new league.  Pretty much all there is in wrestling is the stipend from US Wrestling if you are on the US team, coaching and seminors


----------

